# Klystron Tubes? How to safely process?



## NobleMetalWorks (Apr 3, 2012)

I have a bunch of Klystron Tubes, I took a picture of one, hoping someone has processed or knows the best way to process this type of scrap.







I figured I would process a few and see what PM's I am able to recover before I attempt to sell them on eBay.

Has anyone processed these before? Is there anything that's not safe on the inside? Any way of opening this without breaking the glass tube?

There are two gold bands you can see, I was thinking about trying to defoil the gold, but I'm not sure what metal is underneath.

Any help would be really appreciated!


----------



## macfixer01 (Apr 7, 2012)

"I'll bet any quantum mechanic in the service would give the rest of his life to fool around with this gadget!"


Lol, I always knew some day I'd be able to use that line about Klystron tubes from Forbidden Planet.
macfixer01


----------



## schomisch (May 3, 2012)

Sbrown What did you find out about these tubes? I have a hundred or so of them.. and not sure what I should do with them! lol


~Chris!~


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (May 3, 2012)

schomisch said:


> Sbrown What did you find out about these tubes? I have a hundred or so of them.. and not sure what I should do with them! lol
> 
> 
> ~Chris!~



Chris,

I have not had the chance to process these yet, I haven't been processing anything lately, I am building out a assay/work lab area right now. My issue with processing these has been all the other metals involved, and what recovery process to use that would best recover the precious metals. I am not even sure what other metals might be in these. I thought I would try to disassemble one and testing the different metals to see what they might be. If there are not other metals to recover but the gold bands around the tube, i thought I might try to just remove the gold plated metal, and test which recover process would be best for it (I am thinking a sulfuric cell might do the trick).

I'm still interested to know if anyone has processed these before, how it was done and what other PMs might be included. I'm going to process them only if I cannot get more for them by posting on eBay.

Chris, you might want to look into selling them on eBay yourself, there is a fairly strong market for tubes of all types.

Scott


----------



## Geo (May 3, 2012)

be careful of any tubes that contain porcelain (especially purple porcelain) thats the color of Beryllium.


----------



## NobleMetalWorks (May 3, 2012)

Thanks Geo, exactly the type of information I am looking for


----------



## schomisch (May 6, 2012)

Well here is a small list of some of the metals I found to be contained in the Tubes:

nickel - (highest %)
aluminum
magnesium
tungsten
thorium 
calcium
strontium
barium
Zirconium
copper
nickel
iron
cobalt
beryllium (in transmitting tubes)
Rubidium

~Chris!~


----------



## Alchymist (May 7, 2012)

Geo said:


> be careful of any tubes that contain porcelain (especially purple porcelain) thats the color of Beryllium.



It's true, that Beryllium oxide (BeO) ceramics are often marked with a purple or pink color, but it is not colored by itself and is often pure white.
Many VHF/UHF transmitter output amplifier parts (tubes, transistors and hybrid) contain BeO ceramics because it has low loss and super high thermal conductivity.
Often, the metal parts are gold plated to avoid loss and distorsion, but you should *never* try to diassamble them because of the inherrent dangers of BeO dust.
If you absolutely have to remove the gold, you can use the sulfuric acid cell, without breaking the parts, but most of these parts are more valuable sold on ebay.

Some gas filled tubes (like klystrons) contains *radioactive isotopes* to insure reliable/fast ignition, so beware.

-Peter


----------

